# 2021 Memorial Day Cookout - What's on the Barbie, Blokes?



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I am going to cook some ribeyes, and a seafood surprise.

And maybe some baby back ribs if I can.

Post up some pictures to demonstrate your grill master skills....

What's cooking on your Barbie?


----------



## Alisonpv (Apr 6, 2021)

In Massachusetts....: nothing. 3 solid days of rain. 😒


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Alisonpv said:


> In Massachusetts....: nothing. 3 solid days of rain. 😒


Yeah, I saw a national news clip showing the Boardwalk at Atlantic City completely empty, raining....

It is the first dry day we have had in ten days. Still warm and not as humid, but feels like summer.

I'm about to clean up the grill, but I will wait until later to grill. It is still pretty toasty outside.


----------

